# To live on the bleeding edge

## William

Wenn ich mein gentoo linux update mit "emerge --update world" dann holt sich gentoo immer die allerneusten Versionen, was leider sehr häufig nur Alpha oder Beta Versionen sind.

Kann ich meinem Gentoo Linux irgendwie beibringen, dass ich nur die allerneuste Stable Release haben will? Also eine die eine Endung _rc* hat?

Ok, theoretisch könnte ich den output von "emerge --pretend --update world" greppen und die gematchten packete über einen Script installieren, aber da muss doch auch über eine config datei einstellbar sein.

Bis dann

Florian

----------

## Scandium

hallo,

"branches" wie in Debian (stable/testing/unstable) gibt es bei Gentoo (noch ?) nicht.

Es gibt aber eine package.mask in der neue pakete von betas usw. rein kommen bevor sie im offiziellen Portage tree landen.

Somit ist nicht jede beta oder jeder snapshot im Tree ungetestet...

Und da nicht jedes Paket -rc oder so benutzt um eine fast-release-Version zu verdeutlichen wird das auch schwierig mit dem greppen...

Es gibt also im Grunde keine Möglichkeit außer

1. abwarten ob stable/unstable gemacht wird (momentan sieht's nicht so aus als ob das in naher Zukunft passieren wird, soweit ich weiß)

2. nur einzelne Pakete updaten und nicht -u world machen

----------

